

Networked Physics: State Synchronization - signa11
http://gafferongames.com/networked-physics/state-synchronization/

======
falcolas
This one's been out there for a few months, but I think it has a few lessons
which could also be applied to online pair development platforms.

~~~
mischanix
The final version was made public just yesterday.

[https://twitter.com/gafferongames/status/641069910274277376](https://twitter.com/gafferongames/status/641069910274277376)

